# Nexxo T660 Vibration



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Does anyone else suffer bad vibration from the plastic molding over their heads in the front seats of their van; on one side, it's so loose, just tapping it produces this dreadful rattle; it can dissappear on motorways, but otherwise it's almost always there?
On a new van, I think it should be a warranty fix, but see my related post on getting warranty work done by dealers in the 'Newbies' forum.


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Smokeyjoe,
We have the same van as you and have from time to time had a vibration from somewhere near the windscreen, not quite sure where exactly. The problem (for us) is that it is intermittent. Haven't heard it for the last half dozen trips but I'm sure it will pop up again. We can't make it rattle, it only happens at about 65mph.
We're just off to Cromer for the week. If it starts up we'll have a really good try to locate it and perhaps we can compare notes when we get back.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Chrisv said:


> Hi Smokeyjoe,
> We have the same van as you and have from time to time had a vibration from somewhere near the windscreen, not quite sure where exactly. The problem (for us) is that it is intermittent. Haven't heard it for the last half dozen trips but I'm sure it will pop up again. We can't make it rattle, it only happens at about 65mph.
> We're just off to Cromer for the week. If it starts up we'll have a really good try to locate it and perhaps we can compare notes when we get back.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris, yes, be glad to hear your conclusion, it's very difficult pinpointing these things. Ours seems more related to low speeds and low revs seem to induce it.
John


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi John,
Southampton to Cromer and back and not a sound. A good thing really I suppose. I seem to remember that I originally thought that it was something to do with the wind direction outside (blowing in through a grille) so possibly not related to yours. I'll get back to you if anything starts up again.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Chrisv said:


> Hi John,
> Southampton to Cromer and back and not a sound. A good thing really I suppose. I seem to remember that I originally thought that it was something to do with the wind direction outside (blowing in through a grille) so possibly not related to yours. I'll get back to you if anything starts up again.
> 
> Cheers
> Chris


hi chris, we've spent the weekend wandering about West sussex (including a surprising reception at the Brighton CC site, where we got a most friendly welcome and were put into the 'late arrivals' spot, with a charge only for persons, not pitch, as they had no space. Anyway, our vibration seems to come at low speeds on low revs, tootling round villages and byways. Perhaps I just need to keep revs up a bit more, although I'm not really labouring the engine. In these circumstances, I can't really take a hand off the wheel to deaden the plastic in a bid to identify the source. Conclusion is to just throw the problem at them on my first habitation check! Incidentally, got 32mpg returning to Bromley.
John


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi John,
It does look as though we have different vibrations. I'll keep trying to track mine down (when it happens) and I'd be interested in finding out about yours when you get to the bottom of it. 
Your mpg is very much like ours. Have had up to 34.something but never lower than 29.something when pushing on a bit. Very pleased.
We've had ours for over 2 years now and must say that we are delighted with it. I think there is always going to be the odd niggle or two. We've been to a couple of motorhome shows in the meantime and haven't seen anything that makes us regret our choice. Hope you feel the same.


Cheers
Chris


----------



## martymul (Nov 30, 2008)

We have the same motorhome which we have only had since mid May. We have an annoying vibration at about 65 mph. It's hard to find where it comes from. My co-pilot says the dash I think it's the overhead plastic thingy. It does seem to come and go, possibly temperature related. At one point I suspected the bar that carries the front blinds. The solution I am using to combat it at the moment is turning the radio up!


----------



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

*rattle at top of windscreen*

Yes we have the same noise. it appears to be coming from the left and right plastic strips that partly hide the thin "wire" bar that supports the top of the window blind. They are joined by velcro in the middle. It looks easy to come off and I am thinking of doing this. It doesn't seem to serve a useful purpose
Ed


----------



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

*Nexxo T660 overhead cab noise*

Hi
I took off the plastic strips that are above the window blind top "wire" and I still have overhead cab noise. If anything after 2500 miles it is worse. The stips are screwed on and also have double sided stick tape. i assume this is for ease of assembly. I note that the plastic moulding that the screw on to touches the windscreen. I would have thought a 2mm gap would have been better. Not sure if this is where the noise comes from. I am thinking of venturing further by removing the vertical padded part in the overhead shelf just to see how this MH is assembled and see if that is where the noise is coming from. Has anyone else tried this?
We are very pleased with the Nexxo and the little faults like shelves are easily fixed.
Ed


----------

